
App suggestion to turn phones into webcams during quarantine - dirtyid
Can anyone recommend apps that repuporse phones into webcams? Looks like webcams are selling out, sold out or reselling at inflated prices, and no one should be craiglisting and meeting strangers in real-life right now.
======
johndoe0815
Iriun ([https://iriun.com/](https://iriun.com/)) works well for me on OS X
with a Xiaomi Mi A2 lite running Android 9. There's also versions of the
required drivers for Windows and Linux available. Used it with Skype for
Business and Blackboard Collaborate Ultra so far.

------
34679
I use the free version of Alfred. Works great on Android, I have no experience
with it on iOS.

~~~
dirtyid
Cheers, but looks like this turns phones into CCTV cameras. I'm looking for
something that turns an old android phone into a Windows10 webcam either
wirelessly or via adb.

~~~
34679
Ah, I misunderstood.

